# Ruger 10/22 Questions



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

I am getting ready to buy a Ruger 10/22 and have found them at Wal-Mart for about $200. I am a little hesitant to purchase the gun from Wal-Mart, however, because it looks like the stock is cheap plastic. Has anyone purchased one of these guns (or any gun) from Wal-Mart that can give some advice? I am wondering if it is truly a Ruger or if it is some knockoff brand with Ruger's name on it. So I guess the overall question is this: should I buy the gun at Wal-Mart for $200 or spend the extra $100 or so and get it at a real gun shop?


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

I have bought, owned, and sold three Ruger .22 rifles over the years. Two had wood stocks and the latest had "plastic". The "plastic" stock is a good choice in Florida with our humidity IMHO, and that plastic has been proven by all "plastic" guns over the years as it shares that history.

If you spend the extra $100 at a gun shop for the rifle, in my opinion, you got a 7 in one chance of getting a better gun! Friday guns being worse than Monday guns that is!

Save your money, buy more ammo; and shoot more!!

Ray


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

thay say tuesday guns are best.for a 10 22 wallyworld is fine buy it shoot it and have fun safely


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Same gun regardless of gun shop or Walmart. They all come from the same distributer.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I have the stainless synthetic model that sells at Walmart. The rifle works and I've used it at several Appleseed events. 

Buy with confidence. It's a true Ruger.


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for your help. Guess I will go with the Wal-Mart version.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Yep,wally worlds are the same as gunshops,albeit cheaper. When you take it out and realize how bad the triggers are check this site out for help in making it right yourself,or sending it out,or just buying drop in parts. The 10/22 is very addictive.
http://rimfirecentral.com/forums/index.php


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

What trigger replacement do you recommend?


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

how much do you want to spend? i have a clark custom kit on one of mine about 60.00 and its a nice 3 lb trigger have a vq assembly $$$$$ on another and its nicer but dont know if its worth the extra cost big improvemts can be made with just some polishing for next to 0 serch the web for articals there are several good ones


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

If you get a 10/22 with a bad trigger, you will be amazed at the difference this $45 kit makes. Takes about 10 minutes to install it.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/14...er-ruger-10-22-stainless-steel?cm_vc=wishList


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

Well I bought the 10/22 from Wal-Mart like I said I was going to do. I didn't get the chance to shoot it for 3 weeks. I finally got the chance to shoot it and what do you know--it doesn't shoot. I guess I'm going to be replacing the trigger whether I want to or not...


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

huh? wallmart or not that is unheard of from ruger are you sure you loaded it corectly? take it back


----------



## bfisher1970 (Mar 15, 2012)

did you clean it first? There is alot of sticky stuff in there when they are new.


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

I would ask a local shop to price match (if possible) before buying form WalMArt.
If a local shop tells you it's not the same gun (or a cheaper version of a ruger) please let us all know.
Walmart is also selling Remington, Bushmaster, Sig, Savage, Smith & Wesson, and COLT AR-15's


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

If its not operator error Ruger will go out of their way to make it right. They have excellent customer service.

The Walmart 10/22 Synthetic is a Walmart exclusive. Local shops can order a similar version that has a polished stainless barrel instead of the brushed stainless.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

fenbields5 said:


> Well I bought the 10/22 from Wal-Mart like I said I was going to do. I didn't get the chance to shoot it for 3 weeks. I finally got the chance to shoot it and what do you know--it doesn't shoot. I guess I'm going to be replacing the trigger whether I want to or not...


 
Make sure that the magazine is frimly locked in place. This can be tricky to the 10/22 newby, hell it's tricky for a 10/22 15 year owner.

Rick


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

fenbields5 said:


> Thanks for your help. Guess I will go with the Wal-Mart version.


*I would check with Miles at Tradewinds. He usualy has several 10/22's at real good prices and most are very good used quaility. Already been tweeked and sighted in/worn in , metal trigger gards and nice wood, plus he has some after market stock in the store like the ArchAngel.*


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

weird, i have never heard of a stock 10-22 "not shooting"

im interested in why is does not function

i mean ive had 10-22s with 100k thru them and never replaced anything on them.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Question what is it not doing, just does not shoot, does not count. did you take the safety off, was the bolt closed, if you let the bolt down real easy, it will not be closed, and will snap, which is it will not shoot. just my 2 cents jj


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

*Wally World 1022*

Buy guns where you feel comfortable. Like previous poster said, same distributor. I do like to shop/support the local shops. If, however there is a significant difference I go with the discount store. $30 is just about my threshold in price difference. $100 and it wouldn't even be a consideration unless they threw in 2500 ROA. Besides, if the discounters or Academy ever stop selling, we'll have plenty of opportunity to spend the extra $100. opinion


----------

